# Cherry Shrimps about to give birth question!?



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

Do the egg change color if the cherries shrimp is about to give birth??

I can't be certain, but I think one of the cherries carrying eggs seems to have all the egg color changed from yellow to transparent??? (she is at the back of the tank so I can't be sure)

Do the egg change color just before they are release from the mother? Or they usually stay yellow until they are released from their mother and it is probably just another shrimp with a big belly I saw?


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Not sure but eggs can vary from color to color. I've had yellow and green so far. Maybe it's another shrimp that is berried.


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

OMGG!!! I just saw an EXTREMELY small shrimplets!! :bounce: I guess she just gave birth!! The baby shrimp must be less than 1 day old coz she was still holding egg yesterday..

the baby i spotted was at the base of a hairgrass. Colorless.

I don't have exact measurement, but the size of the shrimp is smaller than the holes of my 800 micron media bag.


----------



## greyhoundfan (Mar 17, 2006)

I know the feeling. I was on baby watch too when I first got my shrimpies. I started off with 3 berried shrimp. I would watch them every day hoping to catch them in the act of releasing their clutch. Than one day, I see baby shrimplets hanging out on the glass. Pretty exciting. Now I see newborn shrimplets just about once every 3 weeks. I don't know where they're coming from b/c I never see the berried female.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats Choco! I'm waiting for my CRS to give birth should be soon.


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats from me too!
RCS eggs do get a bit lighter and a bit larger as they ripen, and moreover, with a good eye or a strong magnifying glass you will be able to actually see the shrimplets' eyes in the eggs a few days before they hatch.

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

I had a pregger RCS and the eggs went from yellow to clear over time. Then this weekend, I noticed all her eggs were gone. I looked all over but I could not see any babies. Could the eggs have been unfertilized? Are the babies so small that I might have missed them in the java moss or something. I mean I REALLY looked all over!


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Mishmosh said:


> I had a pregger RCS and the eggs went from yellow to clear over time. Then this weekend, I noticed all her eggs were gone. I looked all over but I could not see any babies. Could the eggs have been unfertilized? Are the babies so small that I might have missed them in the java moss or something. I mean I REALLY looked all over!


If you have lots of java moss, maybe. If your filter isn't covered then check there too.

If you don't see any for awhile then most probably it was unfertilize. Only time will tell.


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

OK, I spotted at one baby! I thought it was a translucent piece of mulm--it was so tiny! I'm sure there must be more...just that they are hiding or it is hard for me to see them.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Mishmosh said:


> OK, I spotted at one baby! I thought it was a translucent piece of mulm--it was so tiny! I'm sure there must be more...just that they are hiding or it is hard for me to see them.


roud:


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Mishmosh,

young shrimplets are masters of disguise...
They molt very often in the beginning (practically daily) and thus hide very carefully.

So, if you see one, you can be sure there are many other there, too.

Cheers
Ulli


----------

